# PINS Texas Tiger Report - 09/14



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Report now up... Enjoy

http://thewatermansjournal.com/blog/article/09-09-final-days-of-summer-s-surf-shark-fishing


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

very good report and great pics greenie to ya.


----------



## DThack82 (Jun 17, 2009)

SWEEET ! GREENS FOR YOU


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Great read. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*cool*

THATS GOTA BE THE WORLDS MOST HARDCORE SURF FISHERMAN.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

OZ rules the third coast! Attaboy.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

iwanashark said:


> THATS GOTA BE THE WORLDS MOST HARDCORE SURF FISHERMAN.


He needs to get a job doing it.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

nice report thanks


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Dont get much better than that........thanks for sharing.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Good read, thanks for posting.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome read as always Oz.....


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Photoshopped.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

TMWTim said:


> Photoshopped.


Please explain what you mean by that.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

i think he's just playin around. not sure though
theres always 1!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

iwanashark said:


> i think he's just playin around.


Of course. Another Epic report from Oz.


----------

